# Five officers fatally shot during police protest in downtown Dallas



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/three-officer-fatally-shot-during-000000452.html


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

No civilian casualties have been reported, yet. So far, it looks like police engaged immediately, against superior fire power, and paid a heavy price.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Disgusting, and absolutely tragic!
RIP Officers.

ALL in LE, PLEASE keep your heads down and SA up!!

MO


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If the media weren't out there fanning the flames of racism every time a black male gets shot by a white police officer incidents such as this would probably never happen. Whether those officers were justified or not should be determined in a court of law. Not by the national news media. They weren't there to witness it. Anyway this now takes the story away from the pathological lying bitch. Another travesty of justice. She must be jumping for joy.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Mr. Obummer this is a "Hate" crime! Don't White Lives Matter Too? This is tragic and ridiculous! jmo


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

the time has come to for ALL of the US citizens to band together and resurrect the acts of Dr MLK and work PEACEFULLY toward reworking our government to represent US ALL by

forming new parties that represent us NOT just the 1%ers and their lobbies

abolishing any lobbies in all forms of government

enforcing our existing laws, getting rid of the worthless ones as well-- there are so many "laws" about every aspect of life,w e can barely live without violating them

hold politicians to their oaths to defend our constitution and obey our laws and ENFORCE it( the potus we have now and his democrat potential Potus seem to think they are above the laws we obey)

this must be done peacefully and in an intelligent manner or this country is doomed to collapse( part of the 1%ers plan..including gun confiscation...).WE can make america great again IF we force changes that make our government work for US

jmho


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Love this quote from the comments section: 

"This is as much Obama's fault as anyone's. He has set back race relations by 50 years. As usual he incites hate instead of stating facts. The fact is, more white men die from police shootings than black men. If you check the statistics you would know that. But you can't name one white person killed by the police because the media doesn't cover it and because the white people don't do protests or looting or any other kind of violence when it happens or feel it is appropriate to go out and shoot cops."

Truth.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk451 (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe it's time to start a new movement: All lives matter.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Rather than employ a robot w/ explosives I wonder why the police didn't use tear gas to subdue the shooter. Of course this vermin should lose his life but spending time on death row and eventually being put to death via electric chair would have been fitting.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

At least he was dispatched at minimum taxpayer expense.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Hawk451 said:


> Maybe it's time to start a new movement: All lives matter.


Or at the very least, blue lives matter.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Backlighting said:


> Rather than employ a robot w/ explosives I wonder why the police didn't use tear gas to subdue the shooter. Of course this vermin should lose his life but spending time on death row and eventually being put to death via electric chair would have been fitting.


Why risk another Officer to many lost already to willfully endanger even 1 more.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

desertman said:


> If the media weren't out there fanning the flames of racism every time a black male gets shot by a white police officer incidents such as this would probably never happen. Whether those officers were justified or not should be determined in a court of law. Not by the national news media. They weren't there to witness it. Anyway this now takes the story away from the pathological lying bitch. Another travesty of justice. She must be jumping for joy.


Very true and factual words. The Black Lives group is especially responsible for fanning the fires. They don't do a damned thing about cleaning house and always claim they are innocent and the victims. Whine - Whine - Whine.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Deadwood said:


> Very true and factual words. The Black Lives group is especially responsible for fanning the fires. They don't do a damned thing about cleaning house and always claim they are innocent and the victims. Whine - Whine - Whine.


Would you like some cheese with your whine?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I am completely satisfied with the way the Dallas police department took this guy out. They maintained contact with him and knew he was the active shooter. He was unrepentant and threatening throughout negotiations, so they blew him up with a C-4 charge, and cut their losses. End of story, justice served. This is basically what the Mayor of Dallas and the Governor of Texas said in their press conference, and I was in total agreement. He was a terrorist, by almost any sane person's definition, and nullified his right to a jury of his peers by attacking the system that provides that right, and by refusing to submit to it. Screw him.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

joepeat said:


> At least he was dispatched at minimum taxpayer expense.


Yeah but a multi-thousand dollar piece of equipment was no doubt, totally destroyed.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Hawk451 said:


> Maybe it's time to start a new movement: All lives matter.


Some lives do matter less than others. Murders' lives are not as important as the law abiding. Traitors, terrorists, and some others are less important than the lives of good and decent people.

So perhaps we could say, "All lives matter... that matter".

Of course, that could get twisted just like anything else.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Deadwood said:


> Very true and factual words. The Black Lives group is especially responsible for fanning the fires. They don't do a damned thing about cleaning house and always claim they are innocent and the victims. Whine - Whine - Whine.


Have to continue to claim victimhood. Without that, preferential treatment, quotas, set asides, and affirmative action would cease to have a reason to fleece the rest of the nation.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Would you like some cheese with your whine?


Or maybe more welfare and Section 8 housing?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

https://theconservativetreehouse.co...lse-media-narrative-now-driving-cop-killings/

Interesting article... only source I've found on this so far, so I'll keep my comments to myself til there's more details and facts.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

This is out now.
Investigation Into MN Officer-Involved Shooting Uncovers Explosive Evidence ? Bearing Arms


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Now they want to question the ETHICS of using a robot To take out a man who ambushes 14 people terrorizes 1,000s more and promises to kill more given a chance.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Now they want to question the ETHICS of using a robot To take out a man who ambushes 14 people terrorizes 1,000s more and promises to kill more given a chance.


He had every opportunity to give himself up, he choose not to, soooooooo bye bye..............

His life did not matter since he believed lives do not matter when he opened fired.......


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Good read: Myth of the Killer Cop Epidemic

http://nypost.com/2016/01/02/myth-of-the-cop-killing-epidemic/


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Backlighting said:


> Rather than employ a robot w/ explosives I wonder why the police didn't use tear gas to subdue the shooter. Of course this vermin should lose his life but spending time on death row and eventually being put to death via electric chair would have been fitting.


Well, if we had a justice system that was worth a damn, I'd agree. But had he been tried, he may have avoided the death penalty & may have even avoided prison with a NGRI plea (Not Guilty by Reason of Insanity). All he would need is a decent attorney & a psychiatrist who thinks he knows everything about people (like most think they do). It worked for Hinckley - the guy who shot Reagan, James Brady & two others.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't know if it's been confirmed, but early reports said the perp in the parking garage was indicating he had explosives with him, so robot was best/safest option for the situation.
Would mounting a shotgun on the robot have worked? Hard to say.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The shooter told police there were IEDs and there was every reason to believe that there could be. In fact, bomb-making material was found at his home, later. There was every reason to believe that he could have himself wired with explosives. With 12 policemen already taken out, the logical decision not to take any chances with having more policemen being killed or injured was correct. 

Personally, the only way I would have even accepted a surrender from him would have been for him to strip off, butt naked, in plain sight.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Was it ethical to use a robot with a bomb absolutely! You don't take chances with a rabid animal, you don't try to catch and mad mountain lion or bear, you stop them the safest way you have available to you.


----------

